# April Fishing Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler - solatree
Date of Capture - 5/4/09
Location - Patawalonga Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Black Bream 27 cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 3" Gulp minnow in smelt - 6lb fireline with 10 lb leader - 1500 sedona plus 2-4kg shimano SP rod
Conditions (optional) - windy and showers
Other Comments (optional) - not much of a fish really, but wanted to get on the board.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

AJD
5/4/09
Caught at Wellington Point QLD just on the reef drop off in 6m of water
Shark - 80cm
20lb braid, 10lb leader, 2/0 circle hook and a large squid head on a shimano BC200 baitcaster and a cheap $30 shimano rod.
Conditions were sloppy with 15knots of SE wind and murky water after the storm run off. Some squalls moving through as well with stiffer winds.
Tide was approaching full high when this feller hit.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Strewth head hurts from trying to read the rules.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Feral said:


> Strewth head hurts from trying to read the rules.


hey Feral: catch fish - take picture - post picture on forum within comp period. Easy - It's all fun! And a good excuse to block out a day on the calender to guarrantee a fishing trip!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Granpop
Date of Capture - 6 April 2009
Location - Lake Burley Griffin
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 42.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used - 6'6"Slic Stic 1-3 kg, with Daiwa Exceller reel loaded with Nitlin PE 4lb braid.
Conditions (optional) Overcast and still
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

what is it grandpop?  is it edible? :shock:looks as though its been in the right paddock :lol:


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler -joejoe
Date of Capture 5-4-09
Location - Kawana lakes
Type and Size/Weight of Fish- 50 cm travelly
Tackle/Line/Lure Used -shimano t curv- shimano twin power 2kg braid- stick minnow
Conditions (optional)
Other Comments


----------



## Andrew (Mar 25, 2009)

Name/UserName of Angler: Andrew
Date of Capture: 5/4/09
Location: Cable Beach, Broome, WA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : 56.5 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 20lb braid, Shimao TSM4 and backbone rod, squid for bait
Conditions (optional): glassy
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Andrew (Mar 25, 2009)

Tale of Woe

Name/UserName: Andrew
Date of Fishing Trip: 1/4/09
Location: Cable Beach, Broome WA
Conditions: 5 knts breeze, calm, only 0.5-0.8 m swell
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

Left beach as run rising and as I use landmarks, could not see these for sun in eyes. Spotted a manta ray in the murky water only meters away as the fins were coming out of the water. Pulled in my gold bomber and by the time I retrieved that I had lost sight of the manta ray. Tried for over an hour to find my favourite spot about 500 m off the beach with no luck. Caught a blacktip reef shark, large batfish and a golden trevally all about 50 cm.

Paddled back in towards the beach and stopped near some reef as tide was starting to pick up. Dropped bait and began cleaning up kayak ready to surf the small waves in. Bait got hit pretty hard and as I was only in 4 m of water with reef all around, gave the fish no ground. Fish came to surface beside kayak - 55 cm coral trout (estimated by lying in water beside measuring board on kayak). hook was in corner of mouth and fish still very green, lifted fish into kayak. This was first trip out after about 3 weeks after ebay purchased kayak trolley failed and I had to drag boat up beach at low tide and carry to car park (would have been tale of woe for last month). Had not got gaff in normal spot so was reaching back to get that as trout flicking at legs. First flick released 6/0 in corner of mouth. Second flick trout was back in water. Lamb cutlets for dinner that night.


----------



## Maca (Aug 29, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: Maca
Date of Capture: 5/4/09
Location: Green Island, Moreten Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tailor, 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Raider bream rod, Diawa Liberty reel, 10lb fireline, 14lb floro leader, nuke chook 2" minow
Conditions: overcast, early morning, high tide
Other Comments: first tailor for years










My first fish worth entering.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Kanganoe 
8/4/09
King george beach KI
King George Whiting 50CM
Caught on 8 kg braid and squid bait Good conditions with plenty of tide.
Should be an HOF Its a cracker!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

kanganoe said:


> Should be an HOF Its a cracker!


Bloody hell - that was quick - it already is ! You've relegated some poor bloke called Kanganoe to 2nd and 3rd !

No wonder King George Beach is called King George Beach.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Gary/Avayak
Date of Capture: 090409
Location: Middle Head, Port Jackson
Type and Size/Weight of Fish" Tailor/ 42 cm with the gap removed :lol: 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 8lb Nitlon on a 5" white Gulp Jerk Shad
Conditions (optional): Calm morning at the top of the tide
Other Comments (optional) crumbed & cooked on th BBQ 















Something happened while I was stretching the fish  .


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Name - Kev aka BIGKEV 
Date of capture- 10/04/09
Location- Scarborough Reef, Redcliffe QLD
Type and size- Reef Shark / whaler 94cm
Tackle used- 6-8kg live fibre / TSS4 with 14pd braid and 40pd trace
Conditions- Incoming tide, 10 - 15kt southerly with associated bay slop and occaisional showers
Comment- Not the brightest creatures, had a brand new hook already hanging out of his gob.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Name - Levi
Date of capture- 10/04/09
Location- Cowan Ck, Sydney
Type and size- Bream- 34 cm
Tackle used- 3' minnow- mouldy cheese 1/24th oz #1, 4lb fireline, 6lb fluro leader
Conditions- Run out tide, Clear, sunny, boats and kids everywhere!
Comment- Not the biggest one this month, but.... my PB Bream on lure!!! Very fat healthy fight, the icing on the cake on a great day out. Happy as a pig in mud!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Name - awty
Date of capture- 12/04/09.......up grade
Location- brunswick river
Type and size- 87cm flathead equal third HOF
Tackle used- Mac's Lure 8LB fireline 6LB leader, 2000 certate..
Conditions- lots of fresh, Last of the run out
released after a couple of quick photos.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Bart70
Date of Capture: 10/4/09
Location: Hastings River, Port Macquarie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead 47.5cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Berkley Dropshot 2 rod, Daiwa Exceller Plus 2000 reel. 6lb Spiderwire braid, 8lb FC Rock Leader. SX40 lure.
Conditions (optional): Water still murky after the rain.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ash / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 11 April, 2009
Location: Long Reef, 6 meters
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish, 97cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano TCurve, Daiwa Sol 2500, 15lb powerpro, 25lb Fluro leader, 8" Squid strip, 5/0 Gama worm hook.
Conditions (optional): Calm, Really, really calm, water clear and 21 degrees.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: Yakn00b
Date of Capture: 11 April, 2009
Location: Manly Harbour =- 2m
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream, 36cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Shimano Sahara rod, Shimano Sahara reel, 15lb Sunline Super PE, 10lb Fluro leader, White Bread, 4 bait holder hook.
Conditions (optional): Night Time Calm and raining, water murky


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Lee / Pcsolutionman
Date of Capture: 5 April, 2009
Location: Borumba Dam SEQ
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Southern Saratoga 80.5cm (1st place HOF)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Custom Loomis 6-6" 6-10lb IMX, Daiwa Alphas R loaded with 8lb braid 12lb leader, Lure was a clear Bubblepop 65
Conditions (optional): The fishing was HOT


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name - T-curve
Date of capture- 11/04/09
Location- Nambucca
Type and size- Flathead (58cm)
Tackle used- Starlo stix pro/sol 2500 combo with sx48 and 6lb braid/fc leader
Conditions- pretty good


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name - Crazyratwoman/Kerrie
Date of capture- 12/04/09
Location- Deep Ck, Valla
Type and size- Bream, 34cm
Tackle used- my sons rod and reel, some cheapo line and a gulp worm
Conditions- overcast and windy, good to get out and got rid of the hangover lol


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name - Marty75
Date of capture- 13/04/09
Location- Trial Bay, South West Rocks
Type and size- 40cm Watson's Leaping Bonito (possible HOF? No other entries for this species in HOF yet)
Tackle used- 3" Berkley Power Minnow SP, Daiwa Advantage 2500, Shakespeare Graphlite 3-6kg rod, 10lb Spiderwire braid, 14lb leader.
Conditions- Calm but overcast, bucketed down later. Trip report here http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=26423


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: *Fisher*
Date of Capture *11/4/09*
Location:*Murray mouth*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish*approx 28-30cm salmon trout - not measured*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used*6lb braid,soft plastic minnow*
Conditions (optional)*ideal*
Other Comments (optional)*despite ideal conditions, the fishing was very slow *


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Paffoh
Date of Capture: 11/4/09
Location: Tallowa Dam, NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 62cm + Euro Carp PB (Wasnt measuring, wasnt weighing, just killing)
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Team Daiwa Advantage rod, Team Dawia Advantage 2000, 4lb TD Sensor, 6lb TD leader
Conditions (optional): Trip Report - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=26370&p=278999#p278999
Other Comments (optional): Many Carp caught on lures in Sydney drinking water, now as my previous comments on dispatching this species please note that whilst in NSW all Carp were killed and disposed of in a satisfactory manner.

Five less Carp in your water Davey, mmmm tasty!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: WayneD
Date of Capture: 13/04/09
Location: Hinze Dam
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Saratoga 62cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Lake Police SK pop, 4lb Crystal 12 lb leader
Conditions (optional): Raining all the bloody time


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Danny / Physhopath
Date of Capture: 13/04/09
Location: Lake Cathie
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flat one 42 cms  
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Dropshot/ 4lb main 8lb leader, sx-40
Conditions (optional): Overcast, Drizzle then Rain


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Tale of woe for me - I sent away my yak & all my gear to WA. Any luck, next month's entry'll be a cracker though...


----------



## worleybird (Aug 31, 2008)

Name/UserName: Stephen/worleybird
Date of Fishing Trip: What fishing trip?
Location: The fresh side of the pacific
Conditions: Wet, distinct lack of salt, windy, massive waves and dark!
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)
At the start of last week my dad came up to try and get a fish before the mackerel season was over. He came up on mon and wasn't looking good. tuesday=470mm of rain in 12 hours, my house flooded while i was stuck at work and couldn't even get back home, even on my kayak. so my folks and my wife and her mum got as much as possible up stairs then had to bail. The next few days my parents helped clean up but we managed to force a fishing trip to the harbour on fri afternoon. wind was 15-20kts, swell about 6ft plus, it was raining, we had to go after dark once i finished work, there was so much fresh water i'm sure i could have fished for bass in the marina. We fished around until we were too wet, cold and tired and so went home. All up my dad was up for 7 days, he had one terrible fishing trip, 30 mins of sun, about 700+mm of rain, a few days of cleaning up = not the best holiday ever! 
So the weekend and last week were not on as it's still fresh and i went to vic for easter and it looked as though it was perfect weather. oh well i'll get my 10 points and hope for a better one next month.

Stephen


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler: Rowan / Rstanek
Date of Capture: 12/4/09
Location: Bayview, Pittwater
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Flathead, 50 cms 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Dropshot/ 8lb Suuper PE, 4lb Sunline leader, Gulp Shrimp
Conditions (optional): Perfect...
Other comments: Spent all weekend chasing bream, and ended up entering a flatty in the comp :? . Wayner can attest that it went to 50cm on the dot, it was still quite restless when photographed...


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Cid
Date of Capture: 8/4/09
Location: Woollooware Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream, 34 cms 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Daiwa Advantage Rod and reel, 4lb Daiwa Sensor Braid, 6lb TD Fluoro leader, Jackall Chubby (shallow)
Conditions (optional): Luv-erly


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Name/UserName of Angler: Shufoy
Date of Capture: 12/4/09
Location: Centaur Reef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver Trevally, 43cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Penn Powerpoint 2-4kg, Shimano Symetre 2500, 10lb line, Squidgy 70mm Flickbait.
Conditions (optional): Pea soup fog!!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Grat's to all the winners!


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Cracking month.

Soooo good to see Soooo many great fish come over the side of Kayaks during comp week.
Would have loved to see some of the Gold Coast / Far Nth NSW beasties entered.

Well done to all who, fished, entered and placed.

Everyones a winner, Baby!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't get to a computer in time to post these up but here they are anyway.
They were caight from a hobie so it probably wouldn't count anyway :lol:

Name/UserName of Angler: keza
Date of Capture: 13/4/09
Location: hawks nest
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: squid 59 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 
Conditions (optional):


----------

